# Interface Programacion kenwood tk-790



## jco7kd (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola a todos:
Soy Joan, CO7KD, radioaficionado cubano y quería saber si tienen alguna información de como programar un Kenwood tk 790. Lo que me hace falta es el plano del interface y que no sea el circuito del programador universal ruso, ese no trabaja con este equipo, ya lo he probado.

En un documento pdf hay un dibujo y segun vi tiene una max232, 3 capacitores, otro circuito integrado, que supongo sea un regulador a 5 volts y un transistor.
La cosa es que no tengo el plano y ya he probado con mil circuitos, y el problema mas grande es que este tipo de equipo tine solo una via para recibir y enviar los datos y se denomina TRD. He probado de todo y nada.
Tengo el soft y PC necesarios pero nada.

Si alguien pudiera desarmar el kpg43 y copiar el diagrama pues es el que necesito.
Gracias a todos de antemanos.


----------

